# British Lab vs. American Lab



## Cando

I'm in the market to buy a lab pup ASAP. I hunt mostly waterfowl but will hunt upland ocassionally. I'm undecided if I should buy a British Lab or a American Lab. I won my first female lab at a waterfowl banquet and got extremely lucky as she has been an excellent American lab. She is 60 pds and I would like my next lab about the same size. I know that getting a British female lab will more than likely get me a lab in the size that I am looking for. I've heard about the British labs personalities but question if they have the drive to be a fire ball when hunting. I also question if they have good noses for finding birds and downed birds as well. If anyone has experiences they wish to share I would like to hear about them. I'm also looking for a good breeder depending on which style I choose, if anyone has information to look into. Thanks


----------



## BROWNDOG

> I'm in the market to buy a lab pup ASAP


There's your first mistake never buy ASAP, do you're homeworkk first. Go to FT HT and pick a ***** that you like and then ask when a litter is planned. Watch what Studs are throwing nice pups (derby list, QAA, MH ect.) and what lines they cross best with. Buying a pup should be a process ( 2 years of reachearch maybe more) And even then it is a crap shoot but the odds are in your favor if you do it right.

My biggest gripe with the british lines is that they are WAY over priced, you can find what you are looking for in the American lines if you do your homework.

Here are some links to look for a litter on....

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums ... y.php?f=31
https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedIn/c ... parentid=1

http://working-retriever.com/Classified.php?category=1


----------



## Cando

Thanks for the information! I've been looking for quite some time. However, my current lab had ACL surgery several years ago and I need a dog for next fall. That's why I'm feeling the pressure and want to make a decision ASAP. I've looked at at so many kennels and pedigrees lately that I get more confused as I go. I called my last trainer for advice and talked with numerous friends. I've talked with numerous breeders and plan on visiting some this weekend. I'm leaning towards a British lab because I have not heard of anyone complaining once they had one.


----------



## BROWNDOG

If your looking for a dog for next fall keep your eye out for a started dog or a FT washout, most of them will make great hunting/family dogs and already have alot of money and time put into them.

I do know of a FC / AFC X JH ( with a couple SH passes) breeding that will be due in FEB. ***** is out of (NFC Patton x MH) these dogs should be level headed , nice looking and very reasonably priced, in MN


----------



## Guest

Sent long PM but for everyone else there are many myths about British dogs. You can find smaller American labs, I have had many FT bred american labs and have had only 1 female over 65lbs and she maybe would get to 68lbs right before hunting season.

If you buy British make sure you see the parents do what you want your pup to do. They were not bred for some of the types of hunting that we do...heavy cover such as cattails for pheasant or big water for ducks would not be a strong suit for the Brits.

With American dogs be sure to get a pup from good parents, I like FT titled sires and at least HT titled dams. For either American/Brit make sure you get health clearances. For a minimum you should have both the sire and dam have OFA on hips and CERF clear for eyes. I would also sugest that at least one parent is clear for EIC and CNM. I have also started OFA for elbows.


----------



## daveb

labguy23 said:


> Sent long PM but for everyone else there are many myths about British dogs.
> 
> They were not bred for some of the types of hunting that we do...heavy cover such as cattails for pheasant or big water for ducks would not be a strong suit for the Brits.quote]
> 
> Not to argue, but that is without question a generalization, as is people saying that American field trial Labs have no clue how to turn it off and conduct themselves as a member of the house. In both cases some can and others can't.


----------



## Guest

Do you know how British FT's work?--I do

Have you seen how they hunt in Europe?--I do, maininly very rich men who enjoy tower shoots.

Do you think they hunt the way we hunt?---I know how they hunt and it is not at all like we do. They breed for the hunting/trialing that they do.

I am very good freinds with a man who trained for a British kennel for over 18 months and I will believe what he has told me and that is the advice that I gave....so it is not an oppion formed on one or 2 dogs but more like 30-50 dogs trained.


----------



## daveb

labguy,

What didn't you get when I said I wasn't trying to argue? Simply said your comment was a generalization, of which it is.

I knew exactly how they ran their trials and hunted their dogs before getting a copy of the 2001 British National Field Trial Championship. It's pretty impressive and if you ever get a chance to see one, you should.

I have a dog from proven British/Irish field Trial lines that can bust thru cattails just fine and fetch ducks on Leech Lake...pretty sure that's considered big water.

This whole British vs American thing is as old as the hills and gets you nowhere at the end of the day. Do your homework and buy what you want.


----------



## Guest

Sorry Dave,

I read through the rest of your posts after I replied. I should have known better. I am glad you got a nice pup.


----------



## daveb

No big deal, Mike, and no need to apologize at all. Trust me, I'm not even close to being an expert when it comes to dogs (or anything else, for that matter). I just know that what I have didn't ring true with what your buddy has seen. Happy hunting.


----------



## Guest

Thing is he trained a lot, I mean a LOT of British dogs, thats why I generalized. Irish and English pedigree's involved some were direct from Europe. The owner of the kennel thought they were fine animals and even put a few JH's on them. Thing is he hasn't put a MH on one for many years.


----------



## Cando

I decided to go with a British Lab. We picked her up yesterday and are very pleased. Thanks


----------



## Guest

:-? Hope the pup works out to be all that you desired. Puppies are fun either way right.


----------



## jmahart

Great questions on labs. I have worked with and spent alot of time with both types of dogs and do like the british for there drive and size but also the fact they turn off and make great family dogs at the same time. If you are really interested in a dog this guy can help both for dog now or this spring. His name is Rick Mconico, he owns OLD OAK RETRIEVERS in Blooming Prairie and has trained dogs for 20+ years. Tell him I sent you and he will treat you right.
John Ahart


----------



## taddy1340

Cando said:


> I decided to go with a British Lab. We picked her up yesterday and are very pleased. Thanks


May I ask where you got it?

Mike


----------

